# Weber Jumbo Joe / Rotisserie Wings



## Old Dave (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a breaded hot wing cook on my Jumbo Joe charcoal grill with an add-on  rotisserie setup. I prepped the wings by running them thru an egg wash and then into some spiced up breading mix and then placed them into the fridge so the breading could set up. I then placed them into my rotisserie basket.

I started some Stubb’s brickettes in a charcoal chimney. 







When my coals were hot, I poured them into a couple of Weber charcoal baskets and then added an extra large 5 pound tinfoil loaf pan to catch the drippings. 






Next step was to add my rotisserie ring, my rotisserie motor, and then my rotisserie basket with my hot wings.






I added the lid and adjusted the vents for the cook. 






I planned to run the temperature in a range of about 350 to about 400 degrees for this cook to insure I get crispy wings. 






About the 30 minute mark into the cook, I started slopping on some hot sauce.






I applied the sauce a couple of times and then pulled the wings. 






These wings are crunchy and have a wonderful flavor although quite hot!


----------



## Max1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice....


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 27, 2014)

Good lookin' wings Dave! As always I appreciate your creativity with your cookers.


----------



## Bosko (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll take 2 dozen!


----------

